
Show HN: The game is corporate chess. Avoid being checkmated. (Google Play) - petrosianii
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.conduit.app_cc07817b82f2414b9f0a15ee1f7f0389.app&hl=en
======
stephentmcm
It the typo in the images intentional?

~~~
petrosianii
Good catch. Actually, yes it was :) But it may work against us, now that I
think about it.

